# Turkey poaching



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Had one of my people who feeds turkeys for us every winter call me this afternoon, reporting a tom with a field tip in it...the tip had gone clear through the bird's breast, missing the vitals, but still in the bird. She could tell from the fletching of the arrow that it must have just happened, as the fletching was in excellent condition. The bird appeared to be fine, albeit having some difficulty walking. 

This bird will probably die of infection eventually, but it will be a long, slow, death...and since it's coming in with two other toms to her bird feeder every day, this poor lady who feeds these birds and several dozen others every winter, much of it at her own expense, gets to watch that happen. 

And on top of that, she tried for several hours, with no luck at all, to get hold of the DNR's RAP line...first it was constantly busy, then she got put on hold before she could even open her mouth. After 20 minutes on hold, she called me. I called the local police, who had the cell phone numbers for our local CO's...who have finally checked in and said they would go out there tonight...not that there's much they can do tonight. 

The lady with this bird said she believes, from the angle of the arrow, that someone tried to shoot it off the roost...well, why not, it's already out of season. 

I just wish people had some clue about what we go through up here to get these birds through the horibble winters., and how disheartening it is to them to have something happen like this after all the effort of getting them through the winter. 

And I will also say this-I am not a fan of bowhunting for turkeys-and this is why. This has to be the 5th or 6th bird I've heard of this happening to...one of them I put out of its misery a couple of years ago and put my tag on it. Because it was full of gangrene, there was nothing to salvage but at least that bird didn't have to suffer any more. 

If you bowhunt for turkeys this season, PLEASE learn where your kill zones are and DON"T take the shot at all unless you're certain. 

I will post here again if, by some rare chance, they catch this moron...I would be very surprised.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

glad you wrote about poaching. been watching these birds for 3 weeks on land that 3 friends and i rent. hear them most every morning and have been watching them strut in mid-morning. i`ve found their roost trees and am more than ready to call for my girlfriends first time turkey hunting. this thursday at 7:15am she took the new pup out to go and she heard a bird gobble three times and then a gunshot. this morning shortly after 7 i heard 2 shots in the same place. i know whats going on and who`s doing it. just can`t prove it. just really pi**** me off that someone is so greedy that they have to goof it up for everybody else.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a sad state of affairs. Sorry to hear about both of these stories.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If the lady wouldn't mind.......Try to harvest the bird......just a idea......Mack


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

it sucks that happened..


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> I will post here again if, by some rare chance, they catch this moron...I would be very surprised.


cant they just kill the bird and get fingerprints off the arrow?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Linda i know this isnt really your point but how it was stated it made bow hunting sound bad even though i know you were just talking about shot placement... i have heard and seen videos of people shooting them with a gun and not getting them... so shot placement is always good... 

but it doesnt help that this moron was poaching... HE WAS DUMB ENOUGH TO SHOOT IT WITH A FIELD TIP!!!!

hope they get him...

and scotty... i would think they would be rubbed off by then... may be worth a shot but i didnt learn much about fingerprinting... but i know cops cant lift them off of dust very well... so i would imagine and arrow would be hard too...
better off checking the hunters in the area and seeing what their fletchings look like...

i hate stories like this too!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> and scotty... i would think they would be rubbed off by then... may be worth a shot but i didnt learn much about fingerprinting... but i know cops cant lift them off of dust very well... so i would imagine and arrow would be hard too...
> better off checking the hunters in the area and seeing what their fletchings look like...


I'm not smart when it comes to stuff like this...I just figured it may be worth a shot if they can get to the bird quickly and possibly lift the prints off the fletchings or something. I watched CSI the other day so according to that show they should be able to tell what the shooter had for lunch that day. :lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I am well aware that archery hunting is a perfectly sound way of harvesting an animal. I am also perfectly aware that the world is full of morons who won't bother to practice before they take a shot at something. And yes, people do body shoot turkeys that end up dying later on, I've found birds like that, too. Full of bird shot. Idiots that didn't know they needed a heavier load to kill a turkey in that instance. In fact, I've found toms with their beards and tail cut off, the rest left to rot. Before the season. 

But I have found arrow shot birds more often than I have found poorly gun shot birds. 

What's more important here is that it's NOT turkey season. This is poaching, plain and simple. Which is punishable by a $1000fine, loss of hunting privileges for three years, and possibly even a trip to jail. Turkeys are big game in thsi state, just like deer. 

The lady WOULD have taken the bird, that's why she called me, she thought I could give her the ok to do so, I could not. She has to have the clearance of a CO or she is poaching, too. 

People take them more casually every year, but the wild turkey is a finite resource in most parts of this state, as too many hunters are going to find out this spring after all the winter kill we've probably had. If you don't nuture that resource, it will be gone, and the DNR will not bring you any more.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

The lady WOULD have taken the bird, that's why she called me, she thought I could give her the ok to do so, I could not. She has to have the clearance of a CO or she is poaching, too. 

I didn't mean go shoot it today......I meant when season opens on Monday, its only a week away the bird should still be good.............Mack


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Not everyone opens in a week-a lot of people, especially up here, don't open till May 4, for the long hunt. And you shouldn't make that bird suffer any longer than it has to. Better that the coyotes get it first.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Sad sad story Linda. Can only hope that somehow, someday, low life scumbags responsible for acts like this breed themselves out of existence. Thanks for the post...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> Ok so then please stick to the poaching and not start a bow vs gun war as the OP came off..As long as you have been on the boards you should know that mentioning in the manner you did would get people upset or riled up. I too took it like hawk said and had a PM ready for you but your box is/was full....
> 
> So what is important here is that a turkey is being poached. So yes glad you informed us of it and what not..But no reason to bring your own attack on bow hunters.....thats just my thouhgts
> 
> Mack-I clearly understood what you ment.


 
Well said.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> What's more important here is that it's NOT turkey season. This is poaching, plain and simple. Which is punishable by a $1000fine, loss of hunting privileges for three years, and possibly even a trip to jail. Turkeys are big game in this state, just like deer.


Ok so then please stick to the poaching and not start a bow vs gun war as the OP came off..As long as you have been on the boards you should know that mentioning in the manner you did would get people upset or riled up. I too took it like hawk did and had a PM ready for you but your box is/was full....

So what is important here is that a turkey is being poached. So yes I am glad you informed us of it and what not..But no reason to bring your own attack on bow hunters.....that's just my thoughts

Mack-I clearly understood what you meant.



Firefighter said:


> Well said.


Thanks man


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, to tell you the truth, if I had my way, it would not be legal to use a bow to hunt turkeys, because I've seen too many screwups...so, if you were worred I was against bow hunting for turkeys, I am. I already said that. If that starts a war, so be it. 

And believe me, I've been out with plenty of bowhunters calling birds in for them, I've seen it all. There's a lot of people who don't stop to think about the capacity of what they're holding in their hand out there. 

Why is everyone so sensitive about this subject? Cause they've heard it before? Why is that, I wonder?? 

LOL

Ok, I have no doubt that all of you are excellent bow hunters and know exactly where to take a shot at a turkey with a bow and that every turkey you've ever shot at with a bow keeled over dead right on the spot...right?

Then what's the problem, why so sensitve?

By the way, would you like to hear my rant about people who give their kids weapons but no eduction on sportsmanlike ethics and behavior? 

Because none of us up here think that this turkey was shot by an adult-unless he was truly an idiot. If you want to poach something you use a broadhead, not a field tip. 

We all think this was some kid that was bored with shooting at a target-saw some turkeys in the yard or on the roost, and took a poke at them.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> Well, to tell you the truth, if I had my way, it would not be legal to use a bow to hunt turkeys, because I've seen too many screwups...so, if you were worred I was against bow hunting for turkeys, I am. I already said that. If that starts a war, so be it.
> 
> And believe me, I've been out with plenty of bowhunters calling birds in for them, I've seen it all. There's a lot of people who don't stop to think about the capacity of what they're holding in their hand out there.
> 
> ...


 I hope your joking about not using bows for turkeys?? If you are against it your argument is very weak! We all make bad shots every now and again even on deer... So what next no bows for deer??? Whats the difference between the 2 animals? Wounded is wounded!! Just my 2cents


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i may not mean anything to you because i havent meant you but for hunting in general you just went down a few notches in my book... if you love turkeys so much why dont you just say no hunting and join peta linda.....

you went from poaching turkeys to an all out no hunting turkeys with a bow and how bad it is.....

you may want to sit down and think about what you are doing here.....

im biting my tongue not to go off on you right now....

HAPPY EASTER:evilsmile


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> im biting my tongue not to go off on you right now....


Hawk, go to your corner...in Colorado! :lol:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> i may not mean anything to you because i havent meant you but for hunting in general you just went down a few notches in my book... if you love turkeys so much why dont you just say no hunting and join peta linda.....
> 
> you went from poaching turkeys to an all out no hunting turkeys with a bow and how bad it is.....
> 
> ...


I agree! Not trying to attack anyone but this exactly why the Dove bill fell through! Hunter fighting there own..This bird got poached period gun or bow~


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This post is certainly just one persons opinion based only on one's perspective. There are just as many morans with guns as there are bows. All true sportsman do all they can to assure quick clean kills with whatever weapon they decide to use and all true sportsman support each other. Since nobody can say for sure how the arrow ended up in the bird or who was behind the bow I think it's best to leave the archery bashing behind:rant:Might be a good idea to clean up your own ethics a bit.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Let me know when the funeral is, I'll bring my own fork


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Linda G. said:
> 
> 
> > And I will also say this-I am not a fan of bowhunting for turkeys-





> Well, to tell you the truth, if I had my way, it would not be legal to use a bow to hunt turkeys,


 


> I am well aware that archery hunting is a perfectly sound way of harvesting an animal.


So which is it Linda?
Never mind...you're fairly transparent.


Big T


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Somebody give her a shovel so she can dig her hole deeper........I agree bashing bow hunters is like jumping the fence and giving the anti's more power..........IMO.......Mack


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Bow hunting is sound because it kills animals, if done properly, and is an effective method of population control.

But more and more often, it's not being done properly, because of people who don't take the time to learn the skill. Hence, all kinds of deer and turkeys, and oh yes, on occasion someone's dog, with an arrow in it. Had one of those on the news here last fall.

Go ahead and call me names, but I haven't said anything that all of you haven't thought about, more than once. So think about it some more. And make sure that shot hits where it will kill, not maim.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i believe that was a field tip too.... and as it turns out you are not supposed to hunt with field tips only practice.........so that goes back to the whole moron thing... not the bow hunting thing.... and yes that did look bad for bow hunters and pissed me off... just like this post that went from poaching a turkey to how bow hunting is now not only bad for turkeys but also for deer..... :lol: 

Linda Linda Linda


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

What are you talking about...your latest post doesn't make sense. 

I said in my first post that it was a field tip-and there's no doubt whoever was using it wasn't hunting-they were poaching. 

The confusion is on your part, my friend...and you are soooooo defensive....LOL

and don't forget dogs, too, since you're going to pick at every little thing I say...try reading it all as a whole concept.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

you guys need to quit, too much drama

Linda, you ever heards these words before?

Don't start no **** and there won't be no ****

Words to live by right there, and the world would be a better place


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> But more and more often, it's not being done properly, because of people who don't take the time to learn the skill. Hence, all kinds of deer and turkeys, and oh yes, on occasion someone's dog, with an arrow in it. Had one of those on the news here last fall.
> quote]
> 
> Care to put up some factual information to support this claim


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ok Linda... i said i believe the DOG ALSO WAS SHOT WITH A FIELD TIP... 

your original post was dealing with POACHING... so stick to that... not bow hunting

i stand behind what i believe in... in that is rights for all hunters... (NEVER POACHERS) because they arent hunters.. they are poachers... but when people bash bow hunting i get a little defensive because that is all i hunt with for most animals...

but yeah im done here... you burned yourself on this one.. i was hoping you would just change your comments but you just kept going with it...

(my last time editing this post also) haha


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

jeffthedj said:


> I hope your joking about not using bows for turkeys?? If you are against it your argument is very weak! We all make bad shots every now and again even on deer... So what next no bows for deer??? Whats the difference between the 2 animals? Wounded is wounded!! Just my 2cents


Took the words right out of my mouth Jeff.. Not only with bows, anyone like to figure how many deer were wounded on opening day of gun season last year??? The weapon of choice is not the problem, its the hunter being prepared and knowing his limits thats the issue. Linda, get rid of bowseason???? I personally would like to see the archery season extended and the gun season shortened... Sure did a good job of making my blood pressure spike while reading this thread.....


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I think its unethical to shoot turkeys with guns. Doesn't give the stupid birds a chance.:evil:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> I think its unethical to shoot turkeys with guns. Doesn't give the stupid birds a chance.:evil:


:lol::lol:ne_eye:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Linda G. said:
> 
> 
> > But more and more often,* it's not being done properly, because of people who don't take the time to learn the skill.* Hence, all kinds of deer and turkeys, and oh yes, on occasion someone's dog, with an arrow in it. Had one of those on the news here last fall


Linda please tell us uniformed, overreactive, naybobs what pursuit doesn't require time to aquire the skill. Are you telling us that a person that doesn't take the time to master a shotgun is more likely to kill a turkey than a person that doesn't take the time to master a bow?
Please Linda, if you wanted to take the opportunity to voice your displeasure with using archery equipment on turkey, just do it. Don't camoflage it with a poaching lead in.
(did you notice the only name calling was directed at us?)
I think that shooting a turkey with a field tip is equal to shooting them with a 12 ga. rocksalt load, both equally dipicable.
BTW, if I ever choose to target the neighborss dog I'll be sure to practice ALOT before attempting a shot.

Big T


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> Well, to tell you the truth, if I had my way, it would not be legal to use a bow to hunt turkeys, because I've seen too many screwups...so, if you were worred I was against bow hunting for turkeys, I am. I already said that. If that starts a war, so be it.
> 
> And believe me, I've been out with plenty of bowhunters calling birds in for them, I've seen it all. There's a lot of people who don't stop to think about the capacity of what they're holding in their hand out there.
> 
> ...


 
Linda, it's stupid to automatically assume a kid did it. Poachers are poachers, young or old, and they do stupid things that don't make sense and don't have any emotions towards our wildlife. So just because they used a field tip doesnt classify them as a youngster. It could have been any stupid adult that was bored,the same situation as a kid. I'm just saying, you cant place judgement just because it was a stupid decision, because quite honestly it all starts with parents, so that kid probably has seen his father do the SAME THING!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That's what several of us, including the lady who still has that bird, and the CO investigating, believe. Maybe stupid, but that's what we think. Most adults who bow hunt, the CO said, know it's easier to kill something with a broadhead than with a field tip...unless they know nothing about bow hunting...that's what he said. 

As for everyone else, I would just ask you all to provide some hard evidence, that I'm wrong in my opinions. I sure did step on some toes, didn't I? But I do hope I got you all to think real hard before you take that shot-that was my intent. 

The bird is still out there, and so is the poacher, as far as we know.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> But I do hope I got you all to think real hard before you take that shot-that was my intent.


Well only thing I took from this thing is "Your against bow hunting turkeys and think that the majority of bow hunters are irrational and unethical shot takers" :sad:


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> But I do hope I got you all to think real hard before you take that shot-that was my intent.


I'll remember that next time I'm spitting out lead pellets from my bow kill's breast


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> But I do hope I got you all to think real hard before you take that shot-that was my intent.
> quote]
> 
> Well you were a success at showing your true colors but that's about it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> casscityalum said:
> 
> 
> > Well only thing I took from this thing is "Your against bow hunting turkeys and think that the majority of bow hunters are irrational and unethical shot takers" :sad:


Me as well. The minority are the ones _she_ guides.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Linda G. said:
> 
> 
> > according to the DNR, it's about 350,000 and that's about 150,000 too high, unless all those birds are in southern Michigan locked up private land.


Curious Linda, does it bother you that there are turkeys in Michigan that you and others don't have access to?

Your friend,

Big T


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Call me a wussy guys, but I have also been following this thread and biting my tongue, and I guess all I can add is this: 

What exactly are we accomplishing by continuing to bash Linda? She's an outdoorswoman with an opinion that doesn't match yours. In my experience, by harassing her, *all you're going to do is solidify her opinion*.

I'm just curious if any of you bow hunters have a strong opinion on the crossbow issue? My guess is that some of you hate it. However, if a method isn't unethical, we owe it to our fellow sportsmen (and women) to support it. We owe it to ourselves.

There are too few of us, and too many sporting niches to fight amongst ourselves. In a world where we are the ever shrinking minority, I don't think we can afford to ostracize our own. A civil debate is one thing. Treating our own as if they are retarded simply because they have a different opinion is... well, retarded.

As a result of this thread, I doubt Linda's opinion has changed one bit. If anything, you've made her *less* likely to support archery. At least it looks like you're having fun doing it...

KW


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> k9wernet said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a wussy guys,
> ...


You're a wussy KW!:lol:

I couldn't agree more with you.



> And I will also say this-I am not a fan of bowhunting for turkeys


Big T


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> There are too few of us, and too many sporting niches to fight amongst ourselves. In a world where we are the ever shrinking minority, I don't think we can afford to ostracize our own. A civil debate is one thing. Treating our own as if they are retarded simply because they have a different opinion is... well, retarded.
> 
> KW


I can't speak for everyone, but there sure seems to not be a shortage of hunters in my area (although there still isn't a reason to attack other hunters). All I hear from my older relatives are 'how many hunters there are nowadays' and how its impossible to find hunting ground now. I think license sales are counted about as well as our deer herd. The fact is, Linda made the attack on a group of hunters (us archers) when it is clear that the only entity to blame in this case is stupidity (poaching a turkey-with a field point none the less). Just as the lack of practice and experience is to blame when a bow hunter wounds a turkey- not bow hunting itself. 

Public figures and outdoor writers aren't always the best spokespeople for the sport, just the loudest. The old michigan rep Sue Taber is a fine example of that. (She is the one who introduced the dove hunting bill). If you talked with her in person, you would be surprised she hunted a day in her life. Including her telling me she shot a turkey out of mid air like a duck...:lol: Or that turkeys get too close for shotgunning. However, I will give her this...she was very active in helping us hunters-even for being inexperienced. After all, someone has to be active on these issues, I just wish it was better representatives most of the time. Sorry to rant.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

and you are right im not a HUGE fan of crossbows... but i am not against them one bit... and wont talk bad about them one bit because i know there are sportsman who love them... and im obviously not afraid to voice my opinion on things but when it comes to tools for hunting i will not bash anyones choice.. i will jokingly say things once in a while about gun hunters and all that but i never mean it..... she was obviously bashing bow hunters and meant it... it was obvious... she even said it wasnt ethical...if im not mistaken
haha ieatantlers... i shot my first turkey out of the air like a duck haha... missed it with the 1st shot with the shotgun and it flew up over me and i dropped him... haha sorry just had to add that.. thought i was the only one


----------



## Bowmen7 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about the turkey that is a shame for sure, sounds like a kid shot the bird because most arrows would have went right thru the breast. But what you said about hunting turkeys with a bow and saying that you fine more birds with arrows then bird shot, was a knife in the back of all bowhunters. We all know that bowhunters have to wait for that perfect shot and we all know that alot don't or are not good enough to make a clean kill shot, this also goes for gun hunters to. As hunters we need to spend the time to learn are weapons of choice and know are limites and not go beyond, both gun and bow. I have been bowhunting turkey for 10 years and have never lost a turkey, not to say it couldn't happen but I do everything in my power to make sure it dosen't. Theres more to being a hunter then carrying a gun or bow.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I would say we have covered this matter thoroughly.

Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Thanks to all who participated!


No problem  

How are you now a days?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> oh'' Linda, I believe your way off on your numbers
> 
> Come on down we will drive around marion springs and you will see the huge numbers of turkeys. Hell if your a good girl then we''ll go to the brant bar were men are men and sheep are scared


 
HEY, You can bash L.G, been there myself. But take it easy on the Brant Bar my grandfather built that place, And my father grew up upstairs 60 or 70 years ago. :chillin:


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I think what Linda is trying to say here, is that we should leave hunting turkeys with a bow to the the select few that are at the top of the archery hunting community. The men who's archery and hunting skills are far more superior than that of the general hunting comminty. All the rest of us that hunt turkeys with a gun should need not attempt such a feat, because of the high level of skill and hunting technique required to take a turkey with a bow. :coolgleam


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Some people


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Wally Gator said:


> I think what Linda is trying to say here, is that we should leave hunting turkeys with a bow to the the select few that are at the top of the archery hunting community. The men who's archery and hunting skills are far more superior than that of the general hunting comminty. All the rest of us that hunt turkeys with a gun should need not attempt such a feat, because of the high level of skill and hunting technique required to take a turkey with a bow. :coolgleam


 
Not trying to be a smart a**, but what classifies someone as being at the top of the archery hunting community? It isnt rocket science to take a gobbler with a bow. I think the key is practice practice practice, know your limitations, your quarry and where to place your shot....Same goes for any weapon used, by any hunter. I do my homework, practice allot and shoot well with my equipment. Therefore i think i am plenty qualified to take a turkey with archery equipment if i so choose....as are many others.

I promote all legal methods of taking game as the day we as hunters strike down a method of hunting, the day the antis have their foot in the door. We need to stick together and promote all forms of hunting. When used in the manner they are supposed to be they are all ethical tools.

To Linda, thanks so much for all you do with our birds and good luck catching the poachers. I hope everyone has a fun safe season chasing wiley old gobblers with your choice of equipment.


----------



## TGsupermag21 (Aug 3, 2008)

hplayer13 said:


> Linda, it's stupid to automatically assume a kid did it. Poachers are poachers, young or old, and they do stupid things that don't make sense and don't have any emotions towards our wildlife. So just because they used a field tip doesnt classify them as a youngster. It could have been any stupid adult that was bored,the same situation as a kid. I'm just saying, you cant place judgement just because it was a stupid decision, because quite honestly it all starts with parents, so that kid probably has seen his father do the SAME THING!



I am only 15 and when poaching is blamed on a young hunter I just can't help but pipe in. I am a bow hunter and shoot avidly to make sure i can make an ethical kill. As for poaching, a "kid" can be just as likely to poach as anyone. Whoever that person is who shot that turkey with a field tip:rant:, I hope there conscience is letting them know what they did wrong. I think I speak for everyone though when I say, regardless of who it is, poaching is poaching.


----------



## TGsupermag21 (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry, I highlighted the wrong thing.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They think they have the right house, one of several hundred on a golf course in a resort near there and they are trying to contact the owner, who lives downstate. They found similar arrows laying in the yard, same fletching, near the target.

The turkey hasn't been seen in a couple of days now.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> ...the day we as hunters strike down a method of hunting, the day the antis have their foot in the door. We need to stick together and promote all forms of hunting. When used in the manner they are supposed to be they are all ethical tools...


And there it is!



Linda G. said:


> They think they have the right house...


That's great, I hope they get him. Please update us when you hear more.

KW


----------



## Old Ironsides 72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats the old saying "opinions are like a** holes, everybody has one".
Thats another one of the beauties of this "Great" country, the 1st amendment. Take it for what it is, just someone's "opinion" and move on.
I know i can't wait till next year to give it shot with a bow.
"God Bless America"


----------

